# Parking in Moab while floating?



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't live there and don't recall what the signage said last year when I was in Moab, but there is a rather large parking area at Lions Park at the intersection of Utah 128 and US 191.


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

You can park at the Potash Road launch site. This is where the jet boats will bring to if they are picking you up at the Confluence. Potash Road is also the put in for Cataract Canyon.
https://www.google.com/maps/place/Potash+Boat+Ramp/@38.505629,-109.6942587,13z/data=!4m8!1m2!2m1!1sPotash+raod,+moab+boat+ramp!3m4!1s0x8748092c15981373:0x1ba556bee1dc5e5f!8m2!3d38.505629!4d-109.6592398

We also have a good guide book with that info if you need:
https://downriverequip.com/shop-products/books-videos1/guides-maps/the-colorado-green-rivers-in-the-canyonlands-of-utah-colorado-by-rivermaps/


----------



## New2H2O1974 (Aug 23, 2017)

Mineral Bottom road dirt parking lot(313). It's where folks will also park for the white Rim.
I think they(vehicles) would be fine there.


----------

